# Problem mit Samsung Syncmaster 245B: Kein Bild wird angezeigt



## Namaker (3. Mai 2008)

Hi, alle zusammen!
Ich habe ein merkwürdiges Problem mit einem Samsung Syncmaster 245B:
Wenn ich den Monitor an meinen PC anschließe, kommt kurz ein Bild aufgeleuchtet, kurz danach (0,5 sek), verschwindet es wieder. Ich habe den Treiber installiert und mehrere Auflösungs-Modi, sowie 2 PCs ausprobiert.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------

